# BBQ GURU PODCAST...



## Greg Rempe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks to Shotgun Fred for doing the podcast with me last night.  It was truly a stuggle for us to get togehter yesterday to do it!  Even during the interview, his phone cratered 9 minutes in and we had to start over!!

However, we persisted through it all and produced a really good show!  He had some great information and some cool anticdotes!  I also liked it when he told me his opinion on those who thought that using the GURU didn't constitute making BBQ!  It was great!

Thanks again Fred!  I had a great time!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Great interview Rempe and Fred!  You got me thinking about a Guru now!  We'll see what Santa brings me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great interview Rempe and Fred!  *You got me thinking about a Guru now!*  We'll see what Santa brings me!


NO WAY!!  [-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":254c2o7e]Great interview Rempe and Fred!  *You got me thinking about a Guru now!*  We'll see what Santa brings me!


NO WAY!!  [-([/quote:254c2o7e]

Yes, the anti Guru himself is considering getting one.  At least if I get one for LuLu I won't be buying an attachment that costs more than the pit, as would be the case with the WSM.  I haven't 100% made up my mind yet.  I'd like to be able to do overnighters on LuLu, and without a Guru that is impossible without a Guru unless there is something I'm missing or doing wrong.  So yeah, I'm seriously considering a Guru.  So if and when I get one, I'll eat crow for being so anti Guru.  Hey, maybe I was wrong........


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2005)

I was wrong one time, but I can't remember when it was.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 14, 2005)

I too enjoyed the podcast.  And I laughed at his comments about purist Qers.  But I really didn't need to hear it again from Greg!  :rant:  :!:   I still have trouble visualizing how they work.  I didn't hear him ever mention $$ so the must be expensive also.  I heard Adrian put one on his Gator.  I'd like to hear more from him.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 14, 2005)

Pretty easy, when the unit monitors that your pit temp is dropping below your set temp, it turns the fan on to reinvigorate the coals and brings your temp back up to the temp you originally set it at, i.e. you set the pit temp at 235, when the Guru detects it dropping below that temp it turns the fan on and more air leads to higher  temps and guess what, your temp goes back up and the guru shuts the fan off. How's that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Fantastic explanation Bruce!  

I too would like to hear more from Adrian.  How much wood you put in the pit in the beginning and how much you light first would be my first question.  #2 would be do you have to add any additional logs during the cook?


----------



## Finney (Oct 14, 2005)

Can't wait to hear it tonight.

Guess I have to though... :badgrin:


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Greg
If you get Joe Ames on a Pod Cast we could have Larry 
using Fab product. =D> 
Jim


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 14, 2005)

Doesn't it blow ashes all over your meat?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Greg
> If you get Joe Ames on a Pod Cast we could have Larry
> using Fab product. =D>
> Jim



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  Good one Jim!!!  Well I'm always a believer of trying stuff once, so you never know.  Doubt it, but stranger things have happened!  

I gotta defend myself to a certain degree about the Guru.  I was basically against using it on the WSM's cause there wasn't much of a reason too since they hold great temps for long periods of time using the MM by themselves.  Plus the Guru costs more than the WSM and to me that didn't make sense.  So that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!   8-[


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Larry
I have a Guru and I use it doing the Kobe briskets I get because they need to be cooked at 190 to 205 max or the fat does some strange things.
At competitions you need sleep and the Guru allows me to stay in that range no matter what other conditions we find. 
I agree that overall the Guru is not needed but it does have it's good points. 

I really like to use a Guru on the ceramic pots because you have to use the exhaust as part of the temp control and I find I get no off flavor when using the Guru. 

Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2005)

I've already call Fred and told him to lose Larrys order if he places it! After all Larry said about our fake "Q" with the guru, he doesn't deserve one!  #-o


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Mike
That is not a problem, the pit is pressurized and the ash does not move through the pit.
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Larry
> I have a Guru and I use it doing the Kobe briskets I get because they need to be cooked at 190 to 205 max or the fat does some strange things.
> At competitions you need sleep and the Guru allows me to stay in that range no matter what other conditions we find.
> I agree that overall the Guru is not needed but it does have it's good points.
> ...



Okay I'm sold Jim!  Gonna see if I can scrounge up some funds to get one soon.  I e-mailed Shotgun Fred, with some questions.  So once I hear back from him I'll know what exact model and the cost I'm looking at.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've already call Fred and told him to lose Larrys order if he places it! After all Larry said about our fake "Q" with the guru, he doesn't deserve one!  #-o



Cut me some slack Nicky!  I explained my view on a previous reply about the Guru.  But if I were still only cooking on the WSM, I would not consider a Guru.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3tpin7hd]I've already call Fred and told him to lose Larrys order if he places it! After all Larry said about our fake "Q" with the guru, he doesn't deserve one!  #-o



Cut me some slack Nicky!  I explained my view on a previous reply about the Guru.  But if I were still only cooking on the WSM, I would not consider a Guru.[/quote:3tpin7hd]

As soon as I see a post from you, telling everyone how much you love your guru, I'll cut you all the slack you need! Now calm down, I'm just busting your nuts,........................... like you didn't expect it! #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3vsr89p5][quote="Nick Prochilo":3vsr89p5]I've already call Fred and told him to lose Larrys order if he places it! After all Larry said about our fake "Q" with the guru, he doesn't deserve one!  #-o



Cut me some slack Nicky!  I explained my view on a previous reply about the Guru.  But if I were still only cooking on the WSM, I would not consider a Guru.[/quote:3vsr89p5]

As soon as I see a post from you, telling everyone how much you love your guru, I'll cut you all the slack you need! Now calm down, I'm just busting your nuts,........................... like you didn't expect it! #-o[/quote:3vsr89p5]

I know you are!  I'm busting your nads back!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":rf6cw0rl][quote="Larry Wolfe":rf6cw0rl][quote="Nick Prochilo":rf6cw0rl]I've already call Fred and told him to lose Larrys order if he places it! After all Larry said about our fake "Q" with the guru, he doesn't deserve one!  #-o



Cut me some slack Nicky!  I explained my view on a previous reply about the Guru.  But if I were still only cooking on the WSM, I would not consider a Guru.[/quote:rf6cw0rl]

As soon as I see a post from you, telling everyone how much you love your guru, I'll cut you all the slack you need! Now calm down, I'm just busting your nuts,........................... like you didn't expect it! #-o[/quote:rf6cw0rl]

I know you are!  I'm busting your nads back![/quote:rf6cw0rl]

You mean your not getting a guru?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> As soon as I see a post from you, telling everyone how much you love your guru, I'll cut you all the slack you need!


Not me!!!  :horse: :horse: :horse:  :razz:


----------



## Airboss (Oct 14, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I was wrong one time, but I can't remember when it was.



I was wrong once as well Cap.  I thought I made a mistake.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Larry, I don't know that you need a Guru on a pit to do overnight cooks.  Just buy or make yourself a well-designed charcoal basket, learn how to use it (i.e., set your vents), and go with that.  You can get a good five or six or more hours out of one of those, depending on how you go about it.  You may not have a nice, eight hour nap, but you will do fine.
> 
> I don't know how you would use a guru on a wood fire unless you just started of with great, big pile of embers.  Even with that, it seems like you would have a hard time stretching more than four or five hours out of it.  I really don't see how you could use it with sticks, as I just don't see how you could get a clean fire.
> 
> ...



TL,
    I did get a charcoal basket made, "just in case".  But I'd really like to cook with all wood if I can, and from what I hear you can cook a long time with a Guru, with wood on the offsets.  I've sent Shotgun Fred an e-mail with alot of questions about what I want to do.  If it's feasible, I may get the Guru.  Otherwise, I'll work with the charcoal basket.  Either way, I'll keep everyone informed as to what's the best route to go.  

I did use the charcoal basket during LuLu's initial burn using the Minion method and I got a burn of around 5+ hours, but I'd like a longer unattended burn if possible.  We'll see.........


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 14, 2005)

Well i don't see how you can go with all wood for 5 hours without adding and tending,now if you had a smoke house,or a hellova big firebox then maybe you could figure something out,me, i go all wood for as long as i can,say 8 hours and then load up the basket with lump and go to sleep
while the brisket/butt cooks.Everything else is constant tending,which really is the best way.


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 14, 2005)

With my charcoal basket i don't care if it's 38 degrees outside or -20,
it's all the same holding temperature,just loose an hour in the wintertime.
When you get an offset, spend your money on an offset,not an addition.
Tradition :grin:  get someone to teach you cooking with all wood sticks,not the throwin big log method,you won't be walking away using charcoal anymore. =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> *Well i don't see how you can go with all wood for 5 hours without adding and tending*,now if you had a smoke house,or a hellova big firebox then maybe you could figure something out,me, i go all wood for as long as i can,say 8 hours and then load up the basket with lump and go to sleep
> while the brisket/butt cooks.Everything else is constant tending,which really is the best way.



Well I don't know how either, that is why I'm asking the people at BBQ Guru.  But from what I hear, it is indeed possible.  We'll see.......


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> I'm looking to the day I can get a stick burner, but until then....
> Even when I do get one, from what I have read, it would still be hard to load it up, and go to work for 12 hours with no worries. Am I reading that right or not?   [-o<
> It would in reality have to be able to burn for 13 hours for me. I can't wait to get one though.



It's just not going to happpen for 12 hours! You must remember a WSM 
has 30 pounds o metal in it's construction,also let's just say it can handle 2- 20 pound turkey's,now any decent backyard offset worth buying will weigh a minimum of 25x the weight of a WSM and cook 6x the meat,now i know some will chime in that they get 6 turkeys on their WSM 's,, don't wanna hear it :grin: Now if your getting a 6 hour burn in an offset with say 8-10 pounds of lump,that really means an WSM is 
highly inneficient    Now burning all wood for 12 hours in an offset is  definitely not going to happen,even if anyone could figure out a way,you still have to eat the meat at the end of the cook.Yup when i'm adding wood to my firebox, i think of these things :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Now if your getting a 6 hour burn in an offset with say 8-10 pounds of lump,that really means an WSM is
> highly inneficient


Huh??  :-k


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

How much meat can you get on an WSM? compared to a 20X48" offset?
Now i'm talking a properly made offset!Don't get me started on BGE efficiency!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, I see where you're going... [-X


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm going where this should have went a long time ago!! Yeah some are getting 3x the cooking time in some of these tiny cookers like a BGE,big deal!!!!!!!Look at the real estate and figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Your IP addy says you're in Canada but I would swear you're from St. Louis!!   Have a nice day!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

See what happens when you get the charcoal basket out,i have nothing to do,and as long as i'm not from ohio i'm ok :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Bob T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man O' Man, I thought I was very pessimistic about the Guru!  Geez!  I knocked the Guru more than anybody, but after more research and listening to Freds podcast.  I believe it will work and it will work well.  Keep in mind, if you load the firebox up with logs you are only lighting a portion of the pile, not the entire load at once.  The Guru will then light and burn what's necessary, when necessary.  So a 12 hour burn could be an overly optimistic burn time, I just don't know until Fred replies to my e-mail.  But if I could go 3-4-5 hours without adding a log or monitoring the pit, that would satisfy me.  

One point I'd like to make and I'm saying this because I'm the guiltiest of all.  If you have never tried a product and don't know anything about a product, (performance, effectiveness, burn time etc.) you shouldn't comment on it in a negative manner.  (ie., "It's just not going to happpen for 12 hours").  How do you know?  

The statement above is not valid about the Fab products!!   :taunt:   That for you Jim!  LOL  Just kidding you buddy!


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 15, 2005)

Hmmmm.... That one mighty tasty crow! =D>


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

I hate asking dumb ass questions, although I realize you've all come to expect it.  Will this Guru dealeo work with a Stumps smoker or does the gravity feed feature negate that?  OR, will it  make it even better potentially?  

No soy muy elegante. Perdóneme por favor


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Hmmmm...Good question.  Not knowing how the gravity feed works other than what the name implies, I'd have to say I don't know ~ It might.  Maybe them Stump boys or someone that knows more about how the GF works will chime in here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

YardBurner said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... That one mighty tasty crow! =D>



Yeah, no biggie though I'm used to eating it!!  LOL!!


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 15, 2005)

Had my fair share over the years as well! :!:


----------



## Griff (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Yeah, no biggie though I'm used to eating it!!  LOL!!



I know what you mean Larry. I've found that over the years I'm starting to develope a taste for crow. I find it goes best with distilled spirits.

Griff


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Man O' Man, I thought I was very pessimistic about the Guru!  Geez!  I knocked the Guru more than anybody, but after more research and listening to Freds podcast.  I believe it will work and it will work well.  Keep in mind, if you load the firebox up with logs you are only lighting a portion of the pile, not the entire load at once.  The Guru will then light and burn what's necessary, when necessary.  So a 12 hour burn could be an overly optimistic burn time, I just don't know until Fred replies to my e-mail.  But if I could go 3-4-5 hours without adding a log or monitoring the pit, that would satisfy me.
> 
> One point I'd like to make and I'm saying this because I'm the guiltiest of all.  If you have never tried a product and don't know anything about a product, (performance, effectiveness, burn time etc.) you shouldn't comment on it in a negative manner.  (ie., "It's just not going to happpen for 12 hours").  How do you know?



Listen i burn wood in my offset,do you?I cooked with wood in the boyscouts,I know how wood burns,i tried many a time to extend my burn time,now i'm adding small sticks within every 1/2 hour,i know if i just load up with wood and burn for long periods,which i have, the food will be unedible.
Now if your looking for something to double the burn time it's just not going to happen.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I burn wood.  I understand what you are saying and what you are thinking about a load of wood, smoldering etc.  But from what I understand how the Guru works, the wood will not just be smoldering, it will be burning, so the food will not be sooty.  I'm not gonna go round and round about whether the guru will extend the burn time with wood or not, because I'm not positive myself either.  But from what I understand, it will........

When you say it's not going to double the burn time, I just gotta ask the question.  How do you know, if you haven't tried using a Guru?  Not trying to start a debate or argument, but I've learned from my own experiences we all need to be more open minded about things we haven't tried.


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok you burn wood,have you noticed how hot the firebox get's?
where oh where are you going to place the wood that's not burning in the firebox at the time?You know once it get's dry in that firebox it's going to explode into flames and your temperature will be up to 2000 + degrees in the firebox.
These fireboxes just ain't big enough period!
Now why would it double your time using charcoal?If your cooking at 225 say,how will you double the burn of charcoal with a Guru?cook at 112.5?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

How about a little clarification here ~ Are we talking about using wood in general in an offset, or loading the firebox up with wood?


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Well if were using a Guru, then we must be loading the firebox with wood and then supposedly walking away for hours.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Ok you burn wood,have you noticed how hot the firebox get's?
> where oh where are you going to place the wood that's not burning in the firebox at the time?*You know once it get's dry in that firebox it's going to explode into flames and your temperature will be up to 2000 + degrees in the firebox.*These fireboxes just ain't big enough period!
> Now why would it double your time using charcoal?If your cooking at 225 say,how will you double the burn of charcoal with a Guru?cook at 112.5?



BINGO!  With the Guru the pit is basically sealed.  The wood will NOT explode into flames as you stated without oxygen.  The wood will only burn when the Guru forces air into the pit.  Once the fan stops, the flames stop.  

Please Guru users, let me know if I am misunderstanding something......


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Wrong!!!!!!!! If your keeping a temperature of 230-270 in  the main cooking chamber in an offset,what temperature do you think your firebox is at? I know after awhile the wood that is not burning will be burning just from the heat alone you have to keep your firebox at.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Well if were using a Guru, then we must be loading the firebox with wood and then supposedly walking away for hours.


Well, not necessarily.  I personally watched a guy use a Guru on his offset with a 25CFM blower while feeding it like you usually would ~ Every hour or so.  He said he always had problems controlling his temps and the Guru greatly helped him out.  His Guru is mounted right behind the top of the adirondack chair in this pic.


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Hmmm every hour or so huh?Well then that sounds like every 45 minutes to me,that can be done with the right size stick,unless your always looking :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry, I don't know if you can load it up and have the Guru control the temps without it trying to choke the fire creating creosote.  You can with charcoal and lump because of how they fit together in the basket or fire ring in a WSM.  With branches and split logs, I just don't know..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Wrong!!!!!!!! If your keeping a temperature of 230-270 in  the main cooking chamber in an offset,what temperature do you think your firebox is at? I know after awhile the wood that is not burning will be burning just from the heat alone you have to keep your firebox at.



Where do you think the thermometer is??  The thermometer at which the Guru is monitoring is in the cooking chamber.  It doesn't matter if the firebox is 10,000 degrees, as long as the cooking chamber is at the proper temp!!  It doesn't matter what I say Dude, you'd argue with a fence post!  YOU WIN, I'M DONE!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Hmmm every hour or so huh?Well then that sounds like every 45 minutes to me,that can be done with the right size stick,unless your always looking :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


No, every hour or so means about 90 minutes, not 45.  You know, since you've never used a Guru and obviously never will, what qualifies you to know, without a doubt, that the Guru won't work on an offset?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":k7snldal]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry, I don't know if you can load it up and have the Guru control the temps without it trying to choke the fire creating creosote.  You can with charcoal and lump because of how they fit together in the basket or fire ring in a WSM.  With branches and split logs, I just don't know..[/quote:k7snldal]

I dunno for sure either, but what about the folks that say they use the Gurus with wood in their offsets?  Are they stretching the truth?


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Listen it sounds like it will work,i know it sounds promising,if i knew it would work,i'd be the first in line.I cook with every wood there is,from start to finish,i know how hot these fireboxes get while cooking at 220-240 degrees in the main chamber of a big offset,where is the wood that is waiting to catch fire from one piece to another to continue your 6-12 hour  all wood cook hiding from the enormous heat of the firebox?Charcoal sure,and only if your pit is not airtight.


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Where do you think the thermometer is??  The thermometer at which the Guru is monitoring is in the cooking chamber.  It doesn't matter if the firebox is 10,000 degrees, as long as the cooking chamber is at the proper temp!!  It doesn't matter what I say Dude, you'd argue with a fence post!  YOU WIN, I'M DONE!



Why so rude?
If your firebox temperature is 10,000 degrees in an offset,what is protecting the wood that is not burning at the time?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I dunno for sure either, but what about the folks that say they use the Gurus with wood in their offsets?  Are they stretching the truth?


No.  Like I said, I saw a guy using wood but he was feeding it like he normally would if he wasn't using the Guru.  The Guru just helped him regulate the temp.  Adrian uses wood in his too and there are many pics on different boards as well as on thebbqfurum.com that show the Guru in use on an offset.  I just don't know if you can load it up and use the Guru.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry
When burning raw wood having it smolder during the burn is normally when bad smoke is made. Using charcoal most of the materials we don't want on the meat have already burned off. 
I never seen a Guru on an offset burnng just wood, if it works I would like to understand the physics of it.
Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Well that's what were trying to figure out,if in my dreams i could load up with wood and have a claean all wood 6-12 hour cook,i'd be going to bed now! :grin:


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Larry
> When burning raw wood having it smolder during the burn is normally when bad smoke is made. Using charcoal most of the materials we don't want on the meat have already burned off.
> I never seen a Guru on an offset burnng just wood, if it works I would like to understand the physics of it.
> Jim



I know i get rid of a lot of bad smoke and hmmm maybe creosote when i preburn the wood on top of the firebox.Plausible?In the words of Bigwheel am i hot or cold?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Larry
> When burning raw wood having it smolder during the burn is normally when bad smoke is made. Using charcoal most of the materials we don't want on the meat have already burned off.
> I never seen a Guru on an offset burnng just wood, if it works I would like to understand the physics of it.
> Jim



Jim,
    I know smoldering wood is bad, but from what I understood is the wood wasn't smoldering.  I was going by what I've heard people that use offsets and the Guru say.  Guess that's what I get for defending the Guru, something I know nothing about.  I give up, one says it will work with all wood, another says it won't.  What gives???


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Don't give up,whydo you say you are you defending the guru? Were having a good conversation here,hey if it does work with all wood,and i don't see how unless you dn't care how your meat tastes,i'll pay 10x what it costs.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm 
Preheated wood doesn't take as long to start burning so it spends less time making bad smoke and you don't get as big a spike in temps when it goes off for some reason.
Larry
It may work just don't understand why it would, it may be at hot enough temp that it burns off inpurities.

Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Don't give up,whydo you say you are you defending the guru? Were having a good conversation here,hey if it does work with all wood,and i don't see how unless you dn't care how your meat tastes,i'll pay 10x what it costs.



I was in your shoes not long ago.  Now I have a change of opinion and I feel like I'm on the other side again.  I have no right saying anything about the Guru, cause I don't have one and have never used one.  I was basically repeating statements I've heard before about the Guru.  I'll wait to even think about getting a Guru for awhile now, untill I see or hear it works on an off set.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You happy now, bbqmmm???


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":xg4waky3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You happy now, bbqmmm???    Fucker![/quote:xg4waky3]

Why would i be happy?Like it matters to me if anyone buys or doesn't buy one,i'm just trying to figure out how it will turn a 6 hour charcoal burn into a 12 hour burn,and how it will work with all wood cooking!Now i see how it will help with a cooker that has it's temperature all over the place.Actually everyone can buy 6 of them,i don't work for the competition!
Larry cook on your new pit,learn it,then if you think it will work,buy it!
Oh and learn how to spell asshoe, joker. [-X


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> *Why would i be happy?*Like it matters to me if anyone buys or doesn't buy one,i'm just trying to figure out how it will turn a 6 hour charcoal burn into a 12 hour burn,and how it will work with all wood cooking!Now i see how it will help with a cooker that has it's temperature all over the place.Actually everyone can buy 6 of them,i don't work for the competition!
> Larry cook on your new pit,learn it,then if you think it will work,buy it!
> Oh and learn how to spell *asshoe*, joker. [-X


You're a dickhead!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> BBQmmm
> Preheated wood doesn't take as long to start burning so it spends less time making bad smoke and you don't get as big a spike in temps when it goes off for some reason.
> 
> Jim



Yup 4.5 seconds before my stick explodes into flames and burns itself to charcoal in 20-25 minutes,then the next one takes its place. :bow:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

I think I'm lost???  Are we in the Blue Room???


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I think I'm lost???  Are we in the Blue Room???


SHIT!  :grin:  :grin:  Butt, he's not allowed in the BR since he's a guess what.  I swear he's related to StlRich!! #-o


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah i have nothing better to do than call people names in the blue room!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Yeah i have nothing better to do than call people names in the blue room!


Goodnight and Goodbye!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

Can't we all just get along?  Who said that?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 15, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that the GURU can cause such a debate.  This was me thanking Fred for coming on the show and it has spawned in to this? _*GREAT!! *_ #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that the GURU can cause such a debate.  This was me thanking Fred for coming on the show and it has spawned in to this? _*GREAT!! *_ #-o



The thing is, the Podcast basically made me Pro Guru.  Now I just don't know!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that the GURU can cause such a debate.  This was me thanking Fred for coming on the show and it has spawned in to this? _*GREAT!! *_ #-o


Oh no!  This debate started long before the podcast.  I ask, _how many people that have actually used one don't like it???_ :-k That answer speaks for it's self!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

I enjoyed reading the debate this morning.  Joker, I can guarantee you 100% that BBQMMM is not from St. Louis but from Canada.  We tried to get him to cross the border into Buffalo to join us at Oinktoberfest but personal committments didn't allow him to do so.  I have to admit he knows a lot about BBQ but Larry is 100% correct. He will argue with a fencepost.

That being said, I have to agree with BBQMMM.  I don't think that the Guru is designed to work with wood as the fuel except under the example that Joker provided to give the cook short breaks.  Constant monitoring is necessary with wood.  But I will say that it should and I believe will work with offsets using charcoal as the fuel source with some strategically placed wood chunks on top of the coals for flavor.  And for the charcoal purists, lump could be their fuel of choice.  I don't think anyone from Guru has claimed that it would turn a six hour burn into a 12 hour burn but who knows, I haven't tested it but I don't believe it would.  The guru's main purpose is to keep constant temps which it does fantastically except that no matter how good this device is it can't replace fuel once the fuel is used up, so for those contemplating 12 hour unattended cooks (for those at work) the best combination is the WSM and the guru.  The WSM is incredibly fuel efficient. I know what BBQMMM is trying to infer here but the fact that you can load up an offset with 10 times more food than a WSM doesn't make the WSM fuel inefficient.  99.9% of the time that I cook it's for my friends and family and the WSM will easily feed 12 people but it doesn't have the meat capacity an offset does so if you want to cook ribs, pork butt, a brisket and some chicken all at once, 1 WSM won't do it where an offset is ideal for this, but 2 WSM's will probably do it.

Full disclosure here: I love my Klose offset and grill and am looking forward to the Jedmaster's arrival but I would never for a moment think about getting rid of my WSM's or Weber kettles.  This whole BBQ thing is kind of like golf.  A golfer has a bag of clubs at his disposal and a BBQ fanatic will most likely over the course of a few short years build an arsenal of tools (i.e. toys) that he can use depending on his needs and circumstances on any given day.

In the end guys, it's all about the food you get to eat and the fun you have making it!  :grin:


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 16, 2005)

I use my Guru on every cook.  It works great on a WSM. I think the argument that is going on here is just plain silly. If Fred Pirkle says that the Guru will work, on an offset with wood ,then IT WILL. As far as I can tell no one knows, yet.

The Guru is a great tool. I put a brisket on at 10:00 Fri. night. It poured all night with strong winds. The temp stayed at 225° +/- 1° until the brisket was done. 

We should be discussing more important issues like foiling, or brining or what constitutes authentic barbecue. Adnauseum   

Al


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

I used the Guru for the first time this weekend on a WSM at the Nelsonville competition.  I fired the WSM up around 6 pm.  The meat went on around 7.
I programmed the Guru to keep the pit at a temp at 215 and it did just that. 
During the night as the coals started to burn down a little and the ash started to collect, the guru beeped letting me know that the fire had dipped below 215.  A quick stirring of the coals quickly got the WSM back up to temp.  As I said before the Guru is a great tool and does it's job well  but it is not 100% perfect.  It require human intervention at certain times.  No matter how good it is, it can't control temps if the fire starts to choke itself out or you run out of fuel.  But it can give you several hours of sleep and the draft system works incredibly well at keeping constant temps.  I highly recommend it.

P.S.  The fact that it costs more than a WSM should not deter anyone from using it.  It just results in a new and improved $400 WSM, the WSM Guru!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I used the Guru for the first time this weekend on a WSM at the Nelsonville competition.  I fired the WSM up around 6 pm.  The meat went on around 7.
> I programmed the Guru to keep the pit at a temp at 215 and it did just that.
> During the night as the coals started to burn down a little and the ash started to collect, the guru beeped letting me know that the fire had dipped below 215.  A quick stirring of the coals quickly got the WSM back up to temp.  As I said before the Guru is a great tool and does it's job well  but it is not 100% perfect.  It require human intervention at certain times.  No matter how good it is, it can't control temps if the fire starts to choke itself out or you run out of fuel.  But it can give you several hours of sleep and the draft system works incredibly well at keeping constant temps.  I highly recommend it.
> 
> P.S.  The fact that it costs more than a WSM should not deter anyone from using it.  It just results in a new and improved $400 WSM, the WSM Guru!



Great posts Kloset.  Me personally, I can't justify the cost of the Guru for the WSM.  Plus I've never had a prolem with temps on the WSM to even worry about a Guru.  Either or, Guru's sound like a great tool.  Hopefully I'll hear back from Fred soon for his explanation about the wood and the offset situation.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

Larry once you buy the Guru it can be used with other pits.  They have adapter's for various pits.  The WSM adapter is only $15 which is the best $15 
you'll ever spend on a WSM.


----------



## Airboss (Oct 16, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Can't we all just get along?  Who said that?



I know boyz will be boys but is there a little too much passion around this Guru dealeo?  I should think people would want to hear more about the great brisket accomplishment of yesterday, 10/15.  No Guru, no charcoal, just me and Mrs. Airboss performing miracles in the Florida sun with the aid of BBQ-4-U's collective genious.  Before you ask, fat side down.

Which reminds me:  Today's football!  I gotta get my bets down.  Welcome back Ricky.  Got a light?

 :beach:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 16, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Can't we all just get along?  Who said that?



That would have been me. :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's my 2 cents.  IF you already have the main chambers up to cooking temp, and IF you have a really good bed of hot wood ashes, then MAYBE if you added several logs strategically placed in the firebox, AND closed off all fresh air to the firebox except what the Guru was going to use, the Guru MIGHT just work on a big offset using only wood.  

But, if you're getting up every 60-90 minutes like I do now to throw a log or two in the firebox, you are already regulating the temps. 

If you are using a Guru and are up every 60-90 minutes to add a log to the fire, what good is the Guru?  Maybe a little more accurate on your cooking temps but enough to really make a difference?  And at a cost of what, $300?


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> And for the charcoal purists, lump could be their fuel of choice.




What ever do you mean by charcoal purists?Anyone who uses the K brand of charcoal has no taste buds whatsoever!And before we get all those saying"yeah but it wins in competitions"well then these judges have no tastebuds whatsoever   #-o  Also have been noticing that whenever someone say's they use allwood in they're cooking they're called a "purist" well i say "********" If you can make it taste better than do it [-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've taken home quite a few First Place Awards.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [-X  Nope ~ Not today!!  [-X 

 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've taken home quite a few First Place Awards.




Havn't lost a competition yet :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meaning what? You haven't been to one yet??    :-# :-# :-#


----------



## Airboss (Oct 16, 2005)

Uh oh...


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Just been in one competition in "my backyard" with 4 competitors,,,read:"smaller friends" and i won! and i'm officially retired. :grin:


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have noticed when a cook can't make good Q with Kingsford it must be the coals, couldn't be the cook.  Do you have opinions on anything you have a clue about the subect?

Jim


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Just been in one competition in "my backyard" with 4 competitors,,,read:"smaller friends" and i won! and i'm officially retired. :grin:


Your Honor, the prosecution rests. :broom:


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> I have noticed when a cook can't make good Q with Kingsford it must be the coals, couldn't be the cook.  Do you have opinions on anything you have a clue about the subect?
> 
> Jim



Yeah i have an opinion,seems those that can't taste the stink of Kingsford in their final product like to save a few buks on their fuel,I only once burned the stinky briquets and put them out,now i have eaten BBQ made with K briquets and i can taste the crap they put in the concoction of the chemical they call Kingsford,hey if you can't notice a difference J Minion then by all means keep using.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 16, 2005)

I will keep using the Kingsford, thank you!  Works just fine for me and I'm not trying to save a buck, I just prefer to use the best on the market!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok now i know you must be kidding,the best on the market? We must be talking about 2 different products then,Kingsford briquets in the blue/white bag is what i'm talking about,you must be talking about some other brand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Ok now i know you must be kidding,the best on the market? We must be talking about 2 different products then,Kingsford briquets in the blue/white bag is what i'm talking about,you must be talking about some other brand.


I would really like to know why you feel compelled to fight with everyone?  Seriously!!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Who's fighting? You really should think about getting some help.
I made an observation about stinky charcoal,you have a problem with that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

You're demeanor on this board has been to argue with everyone ~ I call that fighting.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Pro! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> You're demeanor on this board has been to argue with everyone ~ I call that fighting.




Well well well,"my" demeanor,  :grin: :grin: coming from the same guy who couldn't argue his point and started name calling. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  =D>  =D>  =D> your a classic Joker,  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know maybe everyone on this board is right.  You would argue with a fencepost.

And for the sake of arguement, I'll even agree with you one last time.  Perhaps in a massive global-wide conspiracy Kingsford secretly taints their product sent to Canada with stinky charcoal.  Could explain why we've never seen any championship Q come from our friends up North.  Or maybe just maybe...............nah forget it.  I'll just end it by saying the Kingsford down here is just fine. If you really believe its stinky then lets just saythat we use it here in the U.S. to give you Canadians an edge so you'll compete against us.  Trying to even the playing field so to speak! :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-k  :-k  :-k  I couldn't???  Where'd you go to school? #-o


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

I retract my earlier statement where I apologized to you ~ Enjoy your pathetic life... :-(  We're done!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> You know maybe everyone on this board is right.  You would argue with a fencepost.
> 
> And for the sake of arguement, I'll even agree with you one last time.  Perhaps in a massive global-wide conspiracy Kingsford secretly taints their product sent to Canada with stinky charcoal.  Could explain why we've never seen any championship Q come from our friends up North.  Or maybe just maybe...............nah forget it.  I'll just end it by saying the Kingsford down here is just fine. If you really believe its stinky then lets just saythat we use it here in the U.S. to give you Canadians an edge so you'll compete against us.  Trying to even the playing field so to speak! :grin:



 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: Oh yeah! and the team from England need all the help we can get,everyone knows that competion cooks have the only edible BBQ on the planet! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: Championship Q  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: stop it, :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: Yeah the only place around here where you can find this stink is at corner stores going for 2 buks a bag,
weekend drunks use it to griil on.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

We'll your Dizzy Friends North pals were scarfing up all they could get at Oinktoberfest.  They said it's great stuff but the price went up $10 a bag this last year, so I guess it's going for $12 now.  Ouch!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Well then see what i mean about competition cooks?Yeah i'm sure they were "scarfing up" all they could get [-X 
Yeah it's great stuff :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: i'd rather burn the bag it comes in!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Well then see what i mean about competition cooks?Yeah i'm sure they were "scarfing up" all they could get [-X
> Yeah it's great stuff :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: i'd rather burn the bag it comes in!



Does that mean you've got one of those grills from the 80's that burns newspaper as fuel? Now wait a minute, newspaper and Kingsford bags are made from a wood source right?  I'll stand by my eariler charge.  Purist! :grin:


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

Yup! the charcoal is different chemicals mixed with sand,so i guess the bag is made from wood =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 16, 2005)

Of course you have the choice to not use Kingsford...I use it because it performs well for me.  Evidentally your mileage may vary.

By the way, no one has _*EVER *_complained about my BBQ tasting bad or stinky.  I bet if you didn't know what the fuel was you wouldn't be able to tell any difference either...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Of course you have the choice to not use Kingsford...I use it because it performs well for me.  Evidentally your mileage may vary.
> 
> By the way, no one has _*EVER *_complained about my BBQ tasting bad or stinky.  *I bet if you didn't know what the fuel was you wouldn't be able to tell any difference either...*


Awwwww SHIT! Don't even go there!!! That's fuel   #-o   Damn!! What have I done???!!


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

********,"look down the nose attitude",it stinks,gives a metalic tingle in the mouth when you eat meat cooked with it ,and will make you fart louder than any other charcoal from what i'v heard. :grin: and what long term effects we'll see.Someone who uses wood is not a purist,just has good taste,and can use wood.Seems if you can't burn a clean fire with wood,you just have to use labels.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 16, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> ********,"look down the nose attitude",it stinks,gives a metalic tingle in the mouth when you eat meat cooked with it ,and will make you fart louder than any other charcoal from what i'v heard. :grin: and what long term effects we'll see.Someone who uses wood is not a purist,just has good taste,and can use wood.Seems if you can't burn a clean fire with wood,you just have to use labels.



You talk a lot of smack but don't have the balls to have your food blind judged. You are full of shit.
Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 17, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i think your food is full of shit!And those competitions that you think 
someone has to enter to prove to some judges off the street without taste buds,are mostly full of shit,,,,you know,,you think in your world if your not into competition cooking,then you can't cook!Well you know what?That thinking is full of shit.


----------



## Griff (Oct 17, 2005)

Jim said it all.

Griff


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 17, 2005)

BBQmmm
Again you have an opinion on something you know nothing about.

At least by reading your post we know you have no clue, you prove it continually.

Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 17, 2005)

Ya bore me,much more exciting reading about injecting meat with chemicals,then cooking with chemical fuel.


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> You're demeanor on this board has been to argue with everyone ~ I call that fighting.


He should know. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Minion hits one out of the park.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

BBQmmmm, is there any chance you're originally from New York (Long Island in particular)?  Just curious!  Sorry Nick and Pigs


----------



## Airboss (Oct 17, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> You're demeanor on this board has been to argue with everyone ~ I call that fighting.



Yeah!  Plus, if I want to argue and fight, I'll go to work.

Which reminds me:  I gotta get that book "How To Repair Your Vernacular"  out to BBQMMM."  

 :beach:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh yeah!!!!!! :-X


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

Hell...  Almost all of it is off topic.


----------



## Airboss (Oct 17, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> I can hardly believe that this post went as far as it did.  I can hardly believe that as many of you kept this silly playground argument going as long as you did.  A few of you should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> 
> TL



Well...well...  So's yer ol' man!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> TexLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 17, 2005)

I have noticed a slight "odor" coming from certain bags of K-ford.  Kind of "cloroxy" if you know what I mean.  I start mine with a weedburner and the initial startup smells like asphalt then goes to bleach then nothing.  These smells usually goes away after about 15 minutes of burn in a chimney.  I do know that Royal oak briquettes and humphries have more of a wood smell to them than K-ford.  I can't really say I've noticed a bad taste in my food but then I don't cook over "fresh" coals anyways...always preheated to get rid of the nasty smelling stuff.  I use whatever I have at the time.  

As a note, everyone's pallet is different.  What one may experience may be something more sensitive than anothers and so on.  Having recently taken a KCBS judges class it is interesting to hear the comments on the various tastes in the food from all the people in the class...on the same food.  I think there is no right or wrong way to do this...whatever works for you is what is best.  Just cook. :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## DaleP (Oct 17, 2005)

I have recently been taking a new blood pressure medicine and my taste buds seem to be out of whack. Nothing taste good really and that my friends isnt great. BBQMMM have you ever, now not wanting to start a debate, but have you given one thought that it could be your taste buds? I have been useing K ford for ever and to me it has an off sort of smell when first lit but I like my finished product. great temp control too.


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 17, 2005)

Well i know for a fact that it's my taste buds,i can taste that K coal the next day!Hey i see if your lighting it for grilling,but to bank it and burn for hours? I don't think so.Maybe if you get used to it by cooking plenty of food with it then you don't notice it,but is that a good thing?I know if natural lump went up 9000% in price and i was using lump,i'd go so far as too sell my cooker and cook in a trash can.IMFO.
Now DaleP remember your blood pressure,don't get mad.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 17, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I have noticed a slight "odor" coming from certain bags of K-ford.  Kind of "cloroxy" if you know what I mean.



Sounds like you might have gotten ahold of a shipment bound for Canada, Bubba!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 17, 2005)

10 pages long...and a lot of pages that have nothing to do with thanking Fred for doing the podcast...that was the original topic here btw!

Thanks to everyone for contributing to another great thread #-o 

_*DONE!!*_


----------

